# 2010 Audi R15 Race Livery: Fourtitude Takes a Stab at It in Forza 3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ever since Audi revealed its plans for an evolution of the R15 TDI LMP1 racer for this year’s racing season, there’s been a lot of talk and mainly wondering how the new so-called R15 Plus might change. Nobody at Audi Sport is revealing further details on the subject but our nightly racing of the R15 TDI in Forza Motorsport 3 has only fueled our curiosity. That in mind, we took our virtual R15 to the paint shop to work on our own proposal of what a 2010 livery for the Audi R15 might look like.
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Audi R15 Race Livery: Fourtitude Takes a Stab at It in Forza 3 ([email protected])*

I think Audi should have an international design contest for a race car paint scheme. Just like Hyundai is doing with Turn 10 on a Genesis Coupe photo contest, Audi could do a Paint contest for the R15 for next season.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Audi R15 Race Livery: Fourtitude Takes a Stab at It in Forza 3 (ProjectA3)*

That's a cool idea.


----------

